# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Rare 645 Garrison Mission (Highmaul Cache) Exploit

## hxcmike

Hey everyone;

This is my first actual post in this forum regarding exploits, and hopefully some of you find this useful. I don't see any of this information posted elsewhere in the forum (that I have access to anyway) so hopefully it will be of some help.

You are probably all familiar with the mission listed in the thread title. When you complete the garrison mission, its about a week to a week and a half before you see the mission again. To have the mission originally, it requires 3x 645 avg ilvl followers.

Here's the exploit:

When you max 3 characters to 655 (note I said 655 instead of 645), the quest is immediately reset, and available again, even if you have already completed it that week/day.



Hope this is of some help to you.  :Smile: 

Merry Christmas.

----------


## shacki

Can you Lvl 3 new followers to 655 and get the mission again?
That would be nice!

----------


## hxcmike

Have not tested @ 6 followers yet. I currently have 4 655's

----------


## mouse18

going to test now, have 3 followers at 654. Will level em to 655 and report back

Edit: Might take a while, dont have any weapon upgrades. Need 2 more. So just waiting on those

----------


## hxcmike

Much appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## Snugglebuu

can any 1 confirm?

----------


## Huntermoose

> can any 1 confirm?


Leveled 4 of my 645 followers to 655, no reset. I didn't have any 655 followers up to this point.

----------


## honkin

Did my highmaul mission like 4 days ago and have 1 at 650, testing now.

Edit: Will get back in 40 minutes.

3 at 655 now, didn't work.

----------


## hxcmike

Much appreciated. That will be multiple confirmations.  :Smile:

----------


## mythofangel

Did my 645 quest(670 heroic item) about a week ago. Leveled 7 followers to 650+ afterwards, 4 of them to 655, no new missions yet. So probably you were just lucky.

----------


## d3suck

christmas troll

----------


## tenaciouzd

> christmas troll


Indeed, does not work.

----------


## arezahorch

That will be multiple confirmations.

----------


## hannibal89

What about deactivating and then reactivating? Anyone try this to get a reset?

----------


## Canbus

I think this is what happened to him..

"*To get a Mission from a difficulty above you need to have 15 Bosskills in total from a difficulty below*.
f.e. if you have 15 *heroic* kills in total you will get the *mythic* highmaul mission.

If you already triggered a normal chest, it seems that as soon as you kill 15 heroic bosses the mythic version of the mission should show up in your mission tab. We cant say if you need to complete the old normal mission first or if you can have a mythic and normal version at the same time in your mission tab."

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

> I think this is what happened to him..
> 
> "*To get a Mission from a difficulty above you need to have 15 Bosskills in total from a difficulty below*.
> f.e. if you have 15 *heroic* kills in total you will get the *mythic* highmaul mission.
> 
> If you already triggered a normal chest, it seems that as soon as you kill 15 heroic bosses the mythic version of the mission should show up in your mission tab. We cant say if you need to complete the old normal mission first or if you can have a mythic and normal version at the same time in your mission tab."


This is not true at all.

Previous week I got a normal Highmaul mission (18december) as I didn't have 15 heroic kills yet (I had 12 or something).

This week, after the weekly reset on wednesday (24december) I killed a ton of heroic bosses. I got 23-24 heroic kills nows + 7/7 HC and I did NOT trigger ANY Mythic Highmaul mission.

You just get a new mission ONCE every TWO weeks, and if it's a Mythic, Heroic or Normal mission depends on on which difficulty you have killed 15+ kills or not.

I would say you take a look at this thread, as it explains the system fairly well

http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/forum/to...51370?page=1#1

----------


## tenaciouzd

It does not spawn every 2 weeks, I got it 7 days apart, so they need to get back to the books on their theory. I got it on the 12th and the 20th. First one was normal 2nd was Mythic.

----------


## Lamby

I got mine on the 12th (normal) and on the 26th (mythic), I didn't think it was possible to get any highmaul missions inside of two weeks

----------


## chronux

Thia happened to me aswell, after leveling the followers up, I closed the mission window & opened it again. This is however intended if you ask me... the instantly getting ths mission part may just be luck.

----------


## maxor25

THIS IS NOT WORKING

I JUST THREW AWAY 30 ILVLS WORTH OF UPGRADES

**** you OP

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

So a guildie of mine told me he got a 2 highmaul missions like 1 week after eachother (not 2weeks).

The respawn of a highmaul mission is just random? Like, could be 1 week, could also be 2 weeks?

Or is there any trigger, like getting 10 followers to a certain ilvl.

----------


## Spacechicken

Confirmed it works but it's not exactly how OP said. 

You don't need *3* 655, you only need *2* like how you get the cache to pop up instantly.

1. You need to have no prior 655 for this to work.
2. *You need exactly 655 Armor, and 655 Weapon on the follower.* Aka the current cap.
3. It can't be the same follower that triggered the previous cache box. (Example: *If you already have 5 645+ followers and cache already showed up before*, *you have to choose anything other than those 5*.)
4. When you up your two follower to 655, log out and log back in. (The cache was suppose to mean for Black Rock Foundry but they put Highmaul as place holder I assumed.)

----------


## bluesius

> Confirmed it works but it's not exactly how OP said. 
> 
> You don't need *3* 655, you only need *2* like how you get the cache to pop up instantly.
> 
> 1. You need to have no prior 655 for this to work.
> 2. *You need exactly 655 Armor, and 655 Weapon on the follower.* Aka the current cap.
> 3. It can't be the same follower that triggered the previous cache box. (Example: *If you already have 5 645+ followers and cache already showed up before*, *you have to choose anything other than those 5*.)
> 4. When you up your two follower to 655, log out and log back in. (The cache was suppose to mean for Black Rock Foundry but they put Highmaul as place holder I assumed.)


Confirmed not really working so well

I had a metric ton of follower upgrade items, so I gave this a try. I had 11 followers on 644-649 before starting. 0 followers on anything above 650. I then pushed Dagg and Tormok from 620 up to 655 in both armor and weapon slots. Relogged, and does not seem to work. I did the "legit" highmaul mythic mission 24th december. Should I have waited more time?

----------


## Grose

> Confirmed it works but it's not exactly how OP said. 
> 
> You don't need *3* 655, you only need *2* like how you get the cache to pop up instantly.
> 
> 1. You need to have no prior 655 for this to work.
> 2. *You need exactly 655 Armor, and 655 Weapon on the follower.* Aka the current cap.
> 3. It can't be the same follower that triggered the previous cache box. (Example: *If you already have 5 645+ followers and cache already showed up before*, *you have to choose anything other than those 5*.)
> 4. When you up your two follower to 655, log out and log back in. (The cache was suppose to mean for Black Rock Foundry but they put Highmaul as place holder I assumed.)


This doesn't work, and OP's post doesn't work either.

----------


## Fadelol

Does not work as described by either OP or Spacechicken.

----------


## scobitor

Cannot replicate. 

I had 13 followers with 645 ilvl, I upgraded 3 with 615 to 655 but no new mission poped.

----------


## d3suck

i already said it was a troll not sure why ppl keep trying lol

----------


## Picaridin

I don't post here often, just read... however, I tried this just because it couldn't hurt. I got a Heroic Highmaul Raid mission on Tuesday 23rd, today I got 2 new followers to 655 (from 630 to ensure they had nothing to do with the previous mission) and today the 28th, I got a new Highmaul Raid Mission (this time Mythic because of boss kills between the 2 dates). I can only assume from my personal data 1 of 3 things. 1) It works by increasing previously unused followers to 655 or 2) There is a "filler" mission for BRF that procs with 655 followers (these were my first 2 655s tons of 645s) or 3) The cooldown for this mission is random (and not 2 weeks though it was 2 weeks to the day between my first 2), I will level some new followers to 655 and get back to you guys if it works again (which will dismiss point 2 and has implications for point 3).

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

> I don't post here often, just read... however, I tried this just because it couldn't hurt. I got a Heroic Highmaul Raid mission on Tuesday 23rd, today I got 2 new followers to 655 (from 630 to ensure they had nothing to do with the previous mission) and today the 28th, I got a new Highmaul Raid Mission (this time Mythic because of boss kills between the 2 dates). I can only assume from my personal data 1 of 3 things. 1) It works by increasing previously unused followers to 655 or 2) There is a "filler" mission for BRF that procs with 655 followers (these were my first 2 655s tons of 645s) or 3) The cooldown for this mission is random (and not 2 weeks though it was 2 weeks to the day between my first 2), I will level some new followers to 655 and get back to you guys if it works again (which will dismiss point 2 and has implications for point 3).


Interesting. A shame nobody is posting any solid proof + a lot of people tried and couldn't replicate.

5 days between 2 highmaul missions is certainly odd.

----------


## maggibesti

I upgraded a few from 645~ to 655 few days ago, and I never got the mission again, it's been almost 2 weeks since I got it last time. I think either you got lucky or there's something else at play here, or well just a troll maybe.

But anyways, I have an OT question, can you kill kargath 15 times on heroic(same week despite being "saved" to him) to trigger the mythic one or 15 times on normal to trigger the heroic one? Though I think I'm missing like 2-3 normal kills for the 15th kill and only imp to kill this week so wondering if I should go and kill the bosses I've already done to trigger this and/or do heroic kargath a few more times.

----------


## nhjelle

> I upgraded a few from 645~ to 655 few days ago, and I never got the mission again, it's been almost 2 weeks since I got it last time. I think either you got lucky or there's something else at play here, or well just a troll maybe.
> 
> But anyways, I have an OT question, can you kill kargath 15 times on heroic(same week despite being "saved" to him) to trigger the mythic one or 15 times on normal to trigger the heroic one? Though I think I'm missing like 2-3 normal kills for the 15th kill and only imp to kill this week so wondering if I should go and kill the bosses I've already done to trigger this and/or do heroic kargath a few more times.


You can kill the same boss over and over in one lockout and it will count towards the 15 kills.

----------

